# Upgrading to stiff boots



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, sounds as if you should go bit stiffer. However, be sure you get the right size and most importantly, a model which fits your foot and ankle. Even with stiff boots you get into the cranking game if they're too large. @Wiredsport will lead you through the correct sizing.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

A stiffness rating of 1?? Sounds like socks with extra starch 

Any boots you buy will be stiffer than those 

Like Neni said.....sounds like size is a large part of your problem. needing to crank the bindings is not a flex thing. Boots are too big. get tight boots.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Yeah, sounds as if you should go bit stiffer. However, be sure you get the right size and most importantly, a model which fits your foot and ankle. *Even with stiff boots you get into the cranking game if they're too large*. @Wiredsport will lead you through the correct sizing.





Alpine Duke said:


> A stiffness rating of 1?? Sounds like socks with extra starch
> 
> Any boots you buy will be stiffer than those
> 
> Like Neni said.....*sounds like size is a large part of your problem. needing to crank the bindings is not a flex thing. Boots are too big*. get tight boots.


^*this* to both^

Check out the wiredsport boot sizing threads. Measure your foot properly and get the right size boot.

Then, and only then will a stiffer boot help you get all the control you're looking for!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

And watch BA's boot fitting series


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Plink01 said:


> Hey guys just asking for some advise. Im an intermediate boarder and have been going at it for about 3 years now. I have been using a pair of Jackson Rides since i started and they are starting to fall apart.
> Im thinking i want something far stiffer. I crank my bindings and boots up so tight and can barely feel my feet when im not going downhill coz i love the extra feel i get. Anything looser than maximum tightness i dont feel like i get as much input out of my movements and there is too much delay for my liking.
> I think the fit is fine, i just feel they might be too flexible.
> My current boots are rated at 1 stiffness and from what ive been reading i think i want something shitloads stiffer. I feel like i should get something 8+ but do you guys think that is a bit too much of a jump coming from such a soft boot??Maybe im better off getting a 6 or 7 as thats a bit more halfway without going super stiff??
> ...


Hi Plink,

You have some great advice from the others who responded. A lot of what you wrote is sounding like your boots may be too large (which is very common). What size boots are you in?

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea I had the same problem. So I just bought ski boots instead. They are super stiff. 

But in all honesty, make sure to get the proper fit like the others said. Then look at stiff boots. I like my Salomon Malamutes. But there are plenty of stiff boots out there.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Plink01 said:


> My current boots are rated at 1 stiffness and from what ive been reading i think i want something shitloads stiffer.


What are you talking about? Ride rates the Jacksons at a 'middle of the road' 5/10 flex most years (some year(s) even a 6/10).


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Once you figure out the sizing thing, if you like the overall fit/feel of your Jacksons try the Ride Fuse. If you feel that's not stiff enough, then throw your feet into some Insanos.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Once you figure out the sizing thing, if you like the overall fit/feel of your Jacksons try the Ride Fuse. If you feel that's not stiff enough, then throw your feet into some Insanos.


Totally agree, stick with Ride boots if they fit. Deadbolts (although super comfy) will probably be too soft. Try the Fuse. If you're feeling spendy, go for the Trident.


----------



## Plink01 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey thanks for the replies!
Yeah sorry i stuffed up, the scale of flex on the boot is all faded and the only thing showing is 1. But thats the start of scale! Yeah they are rated a 5.
Ill measure my feet tonight when i get home from work. 
Im still thinking ill get somethint rated 7+. Just sqeezing my boots this morning and they pretty much fold completly in on themselves. They are pretty tired i think.

Thanks!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Going from slippers, to say ride insanos.

You will not like them right away.
It'll take a while.

Eventually though, you will.

Then all soft boots, will feel like shit.
From that point on.

Which is fine.


TT


----------



## Plink01 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey so i ended up getting some new boots. I meaured my foot and got a mondo size of 265. Which is exactly an 8.5 in US. Dramatically smaller then my previous size 10's!

I bought a pair of Burton Photons and ive been wearing them round the house and im a bit concerned that they are half a size too small. My toes are boarderline curled up pushed at the end and my feet go pretty numb after 15 minutes. I have been reading heaps and know that they will loosen up and all that but im concerned they may be half a size too small. 
I re measures my feet and upon closer inspection im actually boarderline 266-267 right foot and 270 left foot. I had no idea i had different sized feet!

So that almost puts me in the size 9 us boot for the right foot and definaltely is size 9 in the left. I have read that buying half a size too small is fine and it will end up working but im really not sure its gonna grow that much, my feet are in a fair bit of pain! I have absoloutly no wiggle room or movement in any aspect of the boot.

Im gonna take em back tomorrow and get them swapped to 9's and walk around the house again for a few days and see what i think. I will be able to swap back no dramas if i think they're too big.


I know i can heat mold them but if they are still too small i dont think i can take em back.

Do you think the 8.5's would really stretch that much?? They are almost unbearable after 30 minutes currently. By the numbers a size 9 probably looks more appropriate. I dont really wanna go all the way to japan in a few months to spend the 2 weeks being miserable.

Thanks!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Plink01 said:


> Hey so i ended up getting some new boots. I meaured my foot and got a mondo size of 265. Which is exactly an 8.5 in US. Dramatically smaller then my previous size 10's!
> 
> I bought a pair of Burton Photons and ive been wearing them round the house and im a bit concerned that they are half a size too small. My toes are boarderline curled up pushed at the end and my feet go pretty numb after 15 minutes. I have been reading heaps and know that they will loosen up and all that but im concerned they may be half a size too small.
> I re measures my feet and upon closer inspection im actually boarderline 266-267 right foot and 270 left foot. I had no idea i had different sized feet!
> ...


Take another measurement just to be on the safe side and use a block in front of your toes if you are unsure about where the toes end. They're supposed to feel tight and you aren't really meant to walk around in them. I'd take another measure of both length and width on both feet. It's also possible to mold with toe caps or cut off socks to make more room for your toes.

Ps. Make sure no one broke into your house and cut off a bit of your tape measure...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Plink01 said:


> on closer inspection im actually boarderline 266-267 right foot and 270 left foot. I had no idea i had different sized feet!


Lol. That's very normal. Humans are only symmetrical to a certain extent.

Your feet will also be bit longer/wider in the evening compared to morning, tho only tiny amounts.

Re-measure once again to be certain, measure in the evening. If the mondo size indeed is too small and since it's no problem to return those boots, I'd go with the right mondo size.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Plink01 said:


> Hey so i ended up getting some new boots. I meaured my foot and got a mondo size of 265. Which is exactly an 8.5 in US. Dramatically smaller then my previous size 10's!
> 
> I bought a pair of Burton Photons and ive been wearing them round the house and im a bit concerned that they are half a size too small. My toes are boarderline curled up pushed at the end and my feet go pretty numb after 15 minutes. I have been reading heaps and know that they will loosen up and all that but im concerned they may be half a size too small.
> I re measures my feet and upon closer inspection im actually boarderline 266-267 right foot and 270 left foot. I had no idea i had different sized feet!
> ...


Hi Plink,

You are on the right track but before you take any further action I would strongly suggest that you measure width as well. Please see my instructions from earlier. Do those measurements and let us know length and width for each foot. I know that feet can be very exciting  and we might want to rush the process but I would urge you to follow all of the steps. This is the key to getting your entire gear setup (board, boots and bindings correct).

STOKED!


----------



## Plink01 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah i just did it again with the squarest block i could find and im 265cm length and 95 width on my right foot. Im 270cm length and 93 width on the left. So on mondo im size 8.5 on my right foot and 9 on the left. 

The burton photons i just bought are 8.5's and i feel as though my toes are a bit too curled over. Even when crouching on my toes my toes are hard pressed against the front of the boot, still a little bit curled. After about 10 - 15 minutes i get bad pins and needles and start loosing feeling in my feet and my toes are hurtin. I know they're not supposed to feel comfy walking around and they will stretch out but i feel this is pretty crazy tight!

Im going to swap them for some size 9's today and try wearing these for a few days and see what i think. I can always take them back again and its summer in aus so there is no snow/no rush. I just need to have made up my mind by feb for my jap trip.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

